# Wishing for one piece of equipment...



## MMiz (Mar 4, 2006)

What one piece of equipment do you wish were on your ambulance?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Mar 4, 2006)

A universal interpreter.


----------



## Jon (Mar 5, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> A universal interpreter.


spanish to english to spanish dictionary!


----------



## SWVAEMT (Mar 5, 2006)

GPS

Other than that, as a BLS provider, I pretty much have everything I need. My opinion may change once I have my Paramedics degree though.


----------



## Guardian (May 15, 2006)

i want an automatic BP cuff because i tend to get lazy on all the B.S. calls i run


----------



## Anomalous (May 15, 2006)

A B.S. detector.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (May 15, 2006)

*I wish I had an ambulance to begin with! LOL!  *


----------



## Guardian (May 16, 2006)

Anomalous said:
			
		

> A B.S. detector.



Don't need one of those, i have a built in one that works perfectly.


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 16, 2006)

A partner, *that for the love of GOD*, could stop his whining (and I mean actual 2 year old Whine is his voice) and complaining about EVERYTHING!!! _Its cold...Its hot....man he hats running transfers (umm...hello, this is the transfer truck...and you ASKED to work here...remember, something about it being easy work...WTF did you think the transfer truck was going to do?!?!?)...his wrist hurts...his arm hurts....the FD is trying to screw him...man, were getting back to the station late and he still has 5 reports to finish (really!!!! does he think he is the only one with reports to do!!)...blah, blah, blah!!!_


----------



## MMiz (May 16, 2006)

Princess, welcome to EMS! 

Working as a contingent I've had some amazing partners, then I have the complainers.  I can't stand the complainers.


----------



## Jon (May 16, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> A partner, *that for the love of GOD*, could stop his whining (and I mean actual 2 year old Whine is his voice) and complaining about EVERYTHING!!! _Its cold...Its hot....man he hats running transfers (umm...hello, this is the transfer truck...and you ASKED to work here...remember, something about it being easy work...WTF did you think the transfer truck was going to do?!?!?)...his wrist hurts...his arm hurts....the FD is trying to screw him...man, were getting back to the station late and he still has 5 reports to finish (really!!!! does he think he is the only one with reports to do!!)...blah, blah, blah!!!_


How long have you been working as an EMT? Boy, you caught on quick


----------



## MariaCatEMT (May 16, 2006)

EMTPrincess said:
			
		

> A partner, *that for the love of GOD*, could stop his whining (and I mean actual 2 year old Whine is his voice) and complaining about EVERYTHING!!! _Its cold...Its hot....man he hats running transfers (umm...hello, this is the transfer truck...and you ASKED to work here...remember, something about it being easy work...WTF did you think the transfer truck was going to do?!?!?)...his wrist hurts...his arm hurts....the FD is trying to screw him...man, were getting back to the station late and he still has 5 reports to finish (really!!!! does he think he is the only one with reports to do!!)...blah, blah, blah!!!_



*I should give you my cell phone number. Then next time he whines, have him call me. #1: I will tell him to SHUT UP and be nice to the PRINCESS! #2: I will also tell him I would kill for his job. #3: I will be more than happy to duct tape him to his chair, amply around the mouth, of course. #4: I wish I could work with someone like YOU! What a refreshing change that would be!*


----------



## MedicPrincess (May 20, 2006)

LOL...the other day I told him If I would have wanted to sit and listen to someone whine all day I would have called in and just stayed home with my son.

Funny, we had an out of state transfer the next day and he declined to go.  I just don't get it.


----------



## Guardian (May 20, 2006)

Princess, i agree, i hate people who constantly complain...........you're pretty smart


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 6, 2006)

I wish medics coming out of school had better common sense, if I had a wish for a better tool it would be that, freakin cook-book medics suck :wacko: 

always trying to ALS everyone, and doing unnessary proceedures "just because it says to in the protocols"  that crap wouldn't fly back in NYC.


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 8, 2006)

next time he starts whining ask him if he wants some CHEESE with that whine!!! ( get it? wine & cheese?? I'll quit while I'm ahead LOL )


----------



## Jon (Jun 10, 2006)

Tactical Medic said:
			
		

> I wish medics coming out of school had better common sense, if I had a wish for a better tool it would be that, freakin cook-book medics suck :wacko:
> 
> always trying to ALS everyone, and doing unnessary proceedures "just because it says to in the protocols"  that crap wouldn't fly back in NYC.


On the same token... I want "medic motavators" - that zap the lazy medics when they don't treat the obviously ALS patient as an ALS patient.


----------



## Tactical Medic (Jun 11, 2006)

MedicStudentJon said:
			
		

> On the same token... I want "medic motavators" - that zap the lazy medics when they don't treat the obviously ALS patient as an ALS patient.




Thats the paramedic's call, you have to throw that BS flag up and correct the situation if your another medic, BUT if your not a medic you shouldn't have to worry about it, if you feel that the medic is not doing the right thing, tell the supervisor, thats what they are for  

For example not every chest pain needs a 12 lead, NTG, and IV.... But here in my county, the EMTs (maybe overthelous?) start wanting to do a 12 lead before the medic even orders it, LOL...

Part of the problem (in my department anyway) is that we have to do online reports when we get back to the station which are a royal pain in the bottom, and of course if its an ALS pt the EMTs don't have to do the reports, so I know of MANY EMTs who would start a 12 lead just so they can say it was an ALS call :wacko: 

Anyway's I too would like one of them zappers,


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree, not every call that seems to require ALS actually does.


----------



## aline (Jun 11, 2006)

I agree with ffemt8978, a universal translator would be awesome!  The other thing is a fully stocked supply room so I had what I need to treat my patients.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 11, 2006)

I want a portable chest x-ray so I can complete that part of the ACLS protocol...   Now I have to let the docs have all the fun and finish the protocols in the ER...


----------



## Jon (Jun 13, 2006)

rescuecpt said:
			
		

> I want a portable chest x-ray so I can complete that part of the ACLS protocol...   Now I have to let the docs have all the fun and finish the protocols in the ER...


Hey... how about X-ray vision? Then we can tell if 'your arm really is broken'


----------



## disassociative (Jun 14, 2006)

*...*

Philips HeartStart Mrx with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## pfmedic (Jul 9, 2006)

a carbon fiber 02 portable to replace the heavy as $#!t steel one in the arway bag... which is slowly killing my back.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 10, 2006)

I want an ambulance for starters, but I would also really like an LEO that actually did his/her job and did stand around asking stupid questions or making even more stupid remarks. Or would frickin wait until we transferred the pt. to the ambulance crew before butting in and trying to get all of the pt. info, which we aren't even really supposed to be giving them...oh, and I wish they would decide whether or not they are doctors or LEOs, as they try to diagnose the pt. as they dispatch us or as they stand in the door with their stupid little grins at the dumb:censored: drunk who has just puked all over themselves and is bleeding all over us...

Ok, so you get my point.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jul 15, 2006)

a device that would eliminate the stair chair (i.e. hover board, teleporter etc)


----------



## MMiz (Jul 15, 2006)

At our service the ALS rigs don't carry stair chairs.  We BLS folk like to call it the *BLS intercept.*


----------



## Guardian (Jul 20, 2006)

MMiz said:
			
		

> At our service the ALS rigs don't carry stair chairs.  We BLS folk like to call it the *BLS intercept.*




I want to work for your service...lol


----------

